# Ac pmsm motor 5kw controller



## ashkar_malik (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello Peoples, I am showing my recent design of a AC PMSM MOTOR 5KW CONTROLLER for EV,I need you help to comment ,criticizes and share some experience to build a commercial type Controller at 72v ,5Kw.


----------

